# Reversing Unit in a PRR 310...



## Strummer (Jan 6, 2013)

How different is this from a tender mounted "R" unit?

I have a 1946 310 on it's way to me,and would like to be somewhat prepared...

Mark in Oregon


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

As far as the reverse unit in a 310, I believe it's much the same as one in a 312 or any other PRR steamer. Is it located in the tender as in a 312? Even if it is in the boiler rather than the tender, the unit functions the same way and should use the same parts.


----------



## Strummer (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok,then I guess my question is: in the tender- mounted units the reversing lever faces down; in this engine the lever points up. Is it safe to assume that all else is equal,and the lever is the ONLY difference? I know that's kinda what you said,but I just want to make sure...thanks.

Mark in Oregon


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Is the reverse unit in the tender? You say the lever points up....I have only seen them point up when they were in the engine boiler, the lever extends out of a slot in the top of the boiler shell in this case. When in the tender, the lever extends out the bottom of the tender chassis. But to answer the other issue, yes...other than the lever position, the reverse units are essentially the same using the same parts...fingers, drum, etc.


----------



## Strummer (Jan 6, 2013)

I thought my original post made it clear that I would be looking at a boiler-mounted unit,but I guess I wasn't specific enough.

Anyway, the model arrived today, and everything works just fine on it.

Mark in Oregon


----------

